# Teaser Will update as needed



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

That's all for now

And then there were two


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 23, 2006)

Gee,  Kind of like the anticipation of waiting to open a Christmas present.  Can you at least let us know when we might see the final product?

jeff


----------



## bnoles (Dec 23, 2006)

Is that for me?

[][][8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />Gee,  Kind of like the anticipation of waiting to open a Christmas present.  Can you at least let us know when we might see the final product?
> 
> jeff


Nope,You are seeing it as I do it.
(Just what I want to show you)
It will be  done when it is done.[^]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

Don't ask why.
Since only one of us needs to know the reason, the answer is simply:
Just because.[^]
BTW the pictures are not out of sequence.



<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok.I go ahread og myself.
I( had three pieces of this,thanks to Ed4copies).
They have been stashed in the house waiting for the "right" project.
This is the project.
I have already cut up the other two pieces on my table saw.One was thick enough to rip in half.
This is the size I started with.





<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

I decided to show you what the yield was from the other two pieces.
If all goes the way I <s>think</s>  <s>plan</s>  <s>hope</s>  <b>pray</b> it will I may get 12 inlays out of these.Then again I may not get any.




<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armando_
> <br />Are you trying another stained glass window?


No Johnny Wooten I am not


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

As I said before only one of us needs to know why I am doing what I am doing[]





<br />


----------



## gerryr (Dec 23, 2006)

Very interesting.  I'm certainly intrigued.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Very interesting.  I'm certainly intrigued.


Not as much as I am.
This is a first for me.
The only thing is if I screw it up, I'll know first.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

If this were a magic special on T.V. this is where they pull the sheet up over the subjsect for the transformation.




<br />


----------



## beamer (Dec 23, 2006)

MAN ... the suspense is killing me!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />MAN ... the suspense is killing me!


Me too!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

<br />


----------



## beamer (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice!

I'm still trying to figure out the oval hole ... lol

My best guess is drilling at an angle ... but it's just a guess.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 23, 2006)

The mystery 'unravels' slowly,... very slowly.

-Peter-


----------



## bnoles (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm keeping my eye on you, Eagle [B)]

That is looking good so far.  Can hardly wait to see the results.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

To all who are watching this I would like to thank Woodof1kind and Ed4coies without whose assistance what has transpired so far could not have been done(as easily.)
Sorry Peter you'll still have to figure it out.
BTW have you sold the miter saw yet?
It's is pretty much worthless for this kind of detail.
Woods used are sycamore thicknesed to.16 on my tablesaw and maple veneer .020 Thanks Pete.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> BTW have you sold the miter saw yet?



It's rendered useless once they see your cuts. Nobody wants to buy it now[] Using a table saw for .16"[?]Must be a very good sled that you have or else you have extra fingers...just in case[]

-Peter-


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


If you spend time making your jigs and fixtures( and sleds) paying attention to detail(plumb, square, flush) the rest is easy.
0<b>.</b>16 on the sled is a breeze.
I have ripped maple I can read through.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Nice!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out the oval hole ... lol
> ...


And a bad one at that


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 23, 2006)

Like I said I am the only only who needs to know the reasons why I do what I do.
BUT..,
If you care to, I would be interested in reading anyones' conjecture as to why I did this.


<br />


----------



## imagine (Dec 23, 2006)

Binding the layers for additional strength during drilling?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 24, 2006)

You are into bondage?


----------



## gerryr (Dec 24, 2006)

That's just to throw everyone off.


----------



## Fangar (Dec 24, 2006)

Cause you are making it for your "Mummy"...

[]

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> <br />Binding the layers for additional strength during drilling?


That is exactly the reason.
It is not something I do on every glue up.It was something I started doing when I did "flame" a pen made out of plexiglas and and dyed wood. With the amount of glue joints and the differences in materials it is easy to experience a "blow out" when drilling.
This is an added step, but a mishap when drilling a blank like this usually means starting all over from scratch.It is not the case of reaching to the blank bin and getting another blank.It is cheap insurance based on the amount of time I have invested in the pen up to this time.
The string is cotton butchers twine that I wrap with CA on the roughed blank and drizzle CA on top of once it have put two layers on it.
I normally drill using a Beall chuck on the lathe but in this case I will use a scroll chuck to hold the blank for drilling.


----------



## pmpartain (Dec 24, 2006)

The twine is a great idea.  Would a sheet of gauze work as well.  Kinda like layering like they do on those finberglass casts?  Wrap once or twice with the gauze and apply CA.  Repeat until you are happy.  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the guaze would work as well though wrapping wider materials is a little more of a hassel.As long as the gauze is cotton.
I will turn a lot of this  off leaving just a thin layer of the string.
I always have string in the shop.Gauze would mean I would have to get a cut, go out and get the gauze and not use all of it up.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...







This jaw set is about 1-3/4" high and would secure a pen blank nicely. It fits on a Vicmac chuck but will work on a Nova chuck with an easy modification. I just ordered this on Friday so it didn't come in yet. It closes down to 1/4" so it may not encase the whole blank.  Let me know if you are interested and I'll let you know if it will work for what you are doing.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks ron.
I do have a scroll chuck and also the Beall collet.
String and CA is cleap.
If the entire blank is not "beefed up" it is the section that sticks out that would be prone to "shearing" while drilling.
ANysection that is not supported could be suspect.
Like I said, this is just insurance.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 24, 2006)

Eagle,
I look forward to seeing the final piece of art.
Do you mind if I print your pictures and take them to my shop for some study time?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Eagle,
> I look forward to seeing the final piece of art.
> Do you mind if I print your pictures and take them to my shop for some study time?


Can't imasgine what good they would do but by all means go ahead.
I look at my old designs and don't have a clue as to ho I did some of them.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 24, 2006)

Would you lot PLEASE stop yakking and let the man get on with it!!!!!
I've told my wife and kids that I'm NOT leaving this chair to go and get Christmas pressies till I've seen the Â£$*&^$Â£ thing.[]

Take care Eagle, you've gone too far now to mess it up[B)]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Would you lot PLEASE stop yakking and let the man get on with it!!!!!
> I've told my wife and kids that I'm NOT leaving this chair to go and get Christmas pressies till I've seen the Â£$*&^$Â£ thing.[]
> 
> Take care Eagle, you've gone too far now to mess it up[B)]


 don't bet on it,
2 mistakes so far.
open you presents.
MAybe some time Christmas Day


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 24, 2006)

LOL. We both know that with the proper time and studying other member pictures the only that that can happen is that one improves.[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 25, 2006)

In the words of Clement C. Eagle-------

_"When what to my wondering eyes should appear"_


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />In the words of Clement C. Eagle-------
> 
> _"When what to my wondering eyes should appear"_



Nothing appeared to my eyes.[]  Was it supposed to?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 25, 2006)

The suspense is killing me. []


----------



## bob393 (Dec 25, 2006)

Cool thred but the suspence is killing mee too!!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 25, 2006)

To all who are awaiting anxiously, just a little longer.
Something has happened to the blank since I last saw it and I have as yet not recovered.
It is not something that I can explain and I am having trouble getting a good picture of it.
When I do, I will post it, hopefully later on the afternoon.
Believe me I am as anxious to show you as much as you might be to see it.
All I can say is it is a "Christmas Miracle"


----------



## gerryr (Dec 25, 2006)

Did your blank give birth to another one?[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Did your blank give birth to another one?[]


I'm not sure.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 25, 2006)

The "Paul Harvey" is located here:

Merry Christmas


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 26, 2006)

Eagle,
Wow, no posts in over a day.  Did it give birth or what?  

Thanks for posting this.  I could tell everyone how you did this, but then ....
I haven't a clue.  I do think I understand a little, but your work is so over my head, I'm not even going to try to guess.  I am anxiously awaiting the outcome and praying that it works out for you.  You're like a mad scientist, I'll bet, hovering over your work.  I can picture you dyeing your tooth picks...
Rob


----------



## mewell (Dec 27, 2006)

Rob - See the post just prior to yours....



> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />The "Paul Harvey" is located here:
> 
> Merry Christmas



Mark


----------

